# Anyone heard of this Instructor?



## KenpoNoChikara (Sep 5, 2004)

Anyone heard of American Kenpo instuctor Ed Wilson? He teaches Ed Parker's Amercan Kenpo in Mass. he also has a school in Woonsockett, (SP?) RI. I think he has also trained with Nick Cerio

Any info would be appreciated, thanks


----------



## ETorbin (Sep 11, 2004)

Btt


----------



## TChase (Sep 15, 2004)

In all honesty there are much better alternatives.  I really don't have anything good to say about him or his schools so I'll leave it at that.  If you would like to continue this offline feel free to email me.

Tom Chase - UKF Northeast


----------



## MisterMike (Sep 16, 2004)

I believe he converted to EPAK under Bryan Hawkins and Speakman for a while and then went full bore under Speakman. For what it's worth...


----------



## kenpo3631 (Sep 24, 2004)

I thought he was studying with Mr. Trejo for a while too :idunno:


----------



## AmericanKenpoChris (Sep 25, 2004)

Hello, I originally started martial arts in 1984 at the Fred Villari's Studios of Self Defense at Chapel Four Corners in Cumberland, RI under William Gregory and then Mark Sheeley, earning my 3rd Brown. That school no longer teaches the Villari style, but rather a mixture of Cerio and Shotokan from what I understand. 

I am very thankful for those three years of my training. Looking back, although I hated standing in a horse stance just doing basics at pretty much full force, I am so grateful that that school focused so heavily on basics. Granted they weren't teaching you to flow like a Jeff Speakman, and the techniques at the time didn't come close to Parker's Kenpo, but standing in a flamingo stance facing the wall for the duration of my brown belt test which was well over two hours when not actively demonstrating, certainly was to my advantage. I learned balance and power.

After seeing the Perfect Weapon, I did some research and found that they were teaching that style at Family Karate Center in Woonsocket. So in 2003, I contacted them because I wanted to learn that style using more than videos in a regular dojo environment, and I knew that I needed to get my heart and lungs back in shape after making bad decisions regarding my health as a young person.

After talking to Mr. Ed Wilson on the phone, I came in, and he demonstrated delayed sword, five swords, and a walk-along armlock that was quite uncomfortable. I was definately thrilled to have found a school that taught the Parker style.

Ed Wilson is an 8th degree black belt. From what I know, he taught the Villari Style until the late 80s or early 90s. He definately has been in the martial arts for 30 years or so, but not all of them in the Parker style.

I will be honest in saying he is the owner, but he really doesn't teach class other than blackbelt privates or once in a while, he would pop in. That was somewhat disappointing because I wanted to learn from the master himself. My instruction was from one of his 3rd degree black belts. She was very knowledgeable and pleasant.

I am really happy to have trained there. It got me back in the martial arts groove. The workout was great. We did this kicking drill that was also awesome. Three people would get air shields, and one would be in front, one in back, and one on the side. So we would front-kick, back-kick, and side-kick the targets ten times for a total of thirty kicks per leg. Every class had multiple kick, bag work in some form or another. There was a lot of reaction drilling. Someone would be behind you and attack requiring you to react to counter whatever choke, grab, hold, etc. Another favorite was to have an opponent infront and an opponent behind. The person infront would grab your lapel. You would do delayed sword. Then you would counter a left punch with sword of destruction. The person behind you would bear hug you then grab your right shoulder, then you would counter with captured twigs and sword and hammer. It was nonstop, one tech after another, teaching you to instinctively react rather than someone just punching in on que and doing combination number 6 or whatever. They stressed automatic reaction rather than responding to the instructors yell of "move."

My only concern is that they don't require the full kenpo syllabis to gain rank. The reqs for yellow are: delay sword, sword of dest, capt. twigs, and sword and hammer. The reqs for orange are: triggered salute, lone kimono, five swords, and grip of death. The reqs for purple are: thrusting salute, obscure elbow, buckling branch, and raining claw. Forms are also required. For some students, I guess it is better to master 4 techs per belt than be overwhelmed by 24 per belt. For what it's worth, I thought it was a wonderful school. Because I am perfectionistic and can be an overachiever, I personally would have liked to learn at more ambitious pace, but then again, it is called Family Karate Center. Sometimes though, there were days that I longed for those 2 hour belt tests that I could be proud of enduring like at my former "Cobra Kai-style dojo." 

Once again, I was thankful that they exposed me to an awesome style.

Chris Magnano


----------



## Sapper6 (Sep 25, 2004)

nice story chris.  you had some good points there.  my only concern is why would they waterdown the system and omit so much material...? :idunno:


----------



## KenpoNoChikara (Sep 26, 2004)

They do it that way because some people just can't handle all the material, but there are students that do the whole system as well. They should all be required for Black though........

Respectfully, kenponochikara


----------



## Sapper6 (Sep 26, 2004)

then i guess it's safe to assume they are not teaching Parker's kenpo.


----------



## TChase (Sep 26, 2004)

AmericanKenpoChris said:
			
		

> I guess it is better to master 4 techs per belt than be overwhelmed by 24 per belt





			
				KenpoNoChikara said:
			
		

> They do it that way because some people just can't handle all the material, but there are students that do the whole system as well. They should all be required for Black though........
> 
> Respectfully, kenponochikara


Let me ask you this...if someone can learn 4 techniques, what is stopping them from learning the rest?  Obviously it would take more time and there would be longer intervals between promotions, but wouldn't it create a much more proficient student at each rank?  If someone is overwhelmed by the material then they're being given too much too soon.  They are not ready to advance.  There's no time limit to learning Kenpo.  Is it more important to get your next belt or to learn the lessons and gain the experience required for the one you're at?  Is the goal to _*get*_ a black belt or is it to _*be*_ a black belt?  The Kenpo system is designed the way it is for a reason.  Each technique is there to teach specific lessons and has interlocking relationships with other techniques in the system to help create spontaneity.  When you start taking things out you lose those lessons and you never learn to see the relationships.  That's my view on it for what it's worth. :asian: 

-Tom


----------



## AmericanKenpoChris (Sep 27, 2004)

When I moved to NC, I phoned a Kenpo school and asked if I could wear my rank. He asked about my techniques and forms. I said, "that at my former school, the requirements were four techniques per belt." He nicely said, "that if I didn't have the required techniques per the IKKA, that I should not be wearing that belt." I was so disappointed to hear that.

I had a blast at that school, liked the people, and got back in shape. I am not trying to put anyone down, but in hindsight, I wish that I knew my rank would not be recognized by other American Kenpo schools.

I do believe 4 techniques are better than zero techniques, but would have liked to have as many techniques as the same ranked guy at any other school, especially if I am paying $70 per month. I feel that it is a disservice to let others think that they are something when they are not, even if, in the short-term, it boosts their self-esteem.

Granted, my former school had optionals, in addition to the four tecniques per belt. And all the optionals were required for 2nd degree black, but even with the optionals, it still was not 24 techniques per belt.

I am just being honest and wanted to share my experience. I could care less about a tangible belt, other than having the credentials to one day teach.  My goal is to acquire the "skill" of a black belt, and I train for self-defense and fitness, period.

Chris


----------



## KenpoNoChikara (Sep 27, 2004)

Unfortunatley, it comes down to keeping students.....there are those such as myself, who do all the techniques, but most choose not to...even though I think most of them could... most people want the prestige of that next belt, and want to do only the minimum to get there. However, optionals were always there to learn if a student chose to. I'm not putting down the way anyone does things, one way or the other, these are just my thoughts, no disrespect intended toward anyone. Chris, I'm glad to hear that you seem to have had a good experience at FKC. I suppose that means more then the belt, although I am sorry to hear it wasen't recognized at another dojo. Good luck with your training:asian: 

Respectfully, kenonochikara


----------



## TChase (Sep 27, 2004)

AmericanKenpoChris said:
			
		

> He nicely said, "that if I didn't have the required techniques per the IKKA, that I should not be wearing that belt." I was so disappointed to hear that.


Don't let that get you down.  It's only a piece of cloth.  It won't help you in reality when your skills are put to the real test.  Ed Parker once said "Just because the belt colors show, It doesn't mean you know" and it couldn't be more true.

-Tom


----------

